

SpyPhone: See how your Apple iPhone privacy can be violated - skbohra123
http://seriot.ch/blog.php?article=20091203

======
kmfrk
>[2009-12-15] I'm glad to announce that I will be presenting an enhanced
version of this talk at Black Hat DC 2010.

The bigger scandal would be if this vulnerability hasn't been fixed at this
point, almost a year later.

------
davidj
I doubt apple would approve malware in the app store.

